# Fluke or did I miss something?



## Firawyn (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, question of the day...in the Lord of the Rings movies, you get to the part of FOTR where they get to Lothlorian, and Galadrial gives them the elven cloaks....

OKAY: 

Gandalf was not there, he fell in Moria...



So why does he have an elven cloak in Return of the King? 

Was it a movie fluke, or am I forgetting something in the book?


----------



## Annaheru (Jun 30, 2007)

after Gandalf was found by the eagle he was taken to Lothlorien. Since he was naked at that point he would have been equipped by the elves.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 30, 2007)

That's plausible. 

However, can we be sure? Did the book (it's been to long since I read LotR) mention anything about Gandalf being clothed by the elves, or are we left entirely to speculation?


----------



## Annaheru (Jul 1, 2007)

"Then his _grey cloak_ drew apart, and they saw, beyond doubt, that he was clothed beneath all in white. . . He stepped down from the rock, and picking up his _grey cloak_ wrapped it about him. . ." The White Rider, Two Towers (emphasis added).


Gandalf certainly had a grey cloak; whether it was of the same kind as the other Walkers is not certain (earlier in the same passage we have mention of "grey rags", seemingly in reference to his cloak).


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 1, 2007)

This is no fluke. According to the Tale of Years (Appendix B ), _Gwaihir bears Gandalf to Lórien_ on February 17.

Then in The White Rider:



> And so at the last Gwaihir the Windlord found me again, and he took me up and bore me away.
> ' 'Ever am I fated to be your burden, friend at need,' I said.
> ' 'A burden you have been,' he answered, 'but not so now. Light as a swan's feather in my claw you are. The Sun shines through you. Indeed I do not think you need me any more: were I to let you fall you would float upon the wind.'
> ' 'Do not let me fall!' I gasped, for I felt life in me again. 'Bear me to Lothlórien!'
> ...



So Gandalf had passed through Lorien and by all accounts received a cloak there just as the rest of the Fellowship.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 21, 2007)

As Gandalf was naked when the eagle bore him to Lothlorien; his clothing was entirely of their make. In the films, it was an artistic decision to make his cloak the same as the rest of the Fellowships (though I can believe Galadriel would do so deliberately), just as it was an artistic decision to give them ivy leaf brooches instead of Mallorn (which look much like beech leaves).


----------

